

Ask YC: Best Wordpress Plugins - jasonlbaptiste

For anything from performance to media to mobile to monetization. List em.
======
noodle
basics:

askimet, wp super cache (or any caching plugin), all in one SEO pack, google
sitemaps, wordpress thread comment, wordpress database backup, cforms2,
ultimate tag warrior, exec-php, adsense deluxe

specialized stuff thats good but only if you need it:

feedburner feedsmith, democracy ajax poll, easytube, flickrrss, social
bookmark links (or some other similar one)

my $0.02

